
Show HN: Bio and CV hosting for researchers and scientists - kanobo
https://biome.page
======
kanobo
Built this so researchers like me can create a simple bio & share it with a
short public URL with no ads. It also compiles the info into a CV & bonus-
there's also a cute avatar builder!

